# i'm converting one of my rooms to media room



## toluene_hawk (Jan 25, 2013)

Pull the carpet back, or look at wires.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

"media room" means different things to different people. post what you want to do to/in the room and some pics.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Have attic access?

If so, no problem fishing the walls.


1. If not, you can always remove baseboards and replace with baseboard raceway.

2. If not, you can always run wiring behind crown moldings.

3. If not, you can pull back carpet and use flat wire (something like Sewell Ghost).

4. If not, you can remove carpet, open up the sub-floor, install wiring, then replace it all.


Lot's of options....:thumbsup:


----------

